# Sancta sanctorum



## Eva Maria

Ave!

No tengo constancia de que "sancta sanctorum" pueda traducirse al castellano como "el sagrado de sagrados", aunque sí lo he encontrado traducido al inglés como "the holy of holies".

Podríais confirmarme si "el sagrado de sagrados" es correcto, o es preferible dejarlo como "sancta sanctorum".

Eva Maria


----------



## Whodunit

Si, es correcto, aunque también la traducción "el santo de los santos" sería correcto. Además, yo diría que se dice "el sagrado de _los_ sagrados", ¿no?


----------



## Eva Maria

Whodunit said:


> Si, es correcto, aunque también la traducción "el santo de los santos" sería correcto. Además, yo diría que se dice "el sagrado de _los_ sagrados", ¿no?


 
Whodunit,

Natürlich!!!!!

Pues me olvidé del "la".

Había incluso barajado la posibilidad de "sacro de sacros" (que en realidad sería "el sacro de los sacros", ha ha ha).

"El sagrado de los sagrados", perfekt.

Danke schön!

Eva Maria


----------



## Anne345

No es "*la santa de los santos"* ?


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:


> No es "*la santa de los santos"* ?


 
Hm, me has hecha pensar. 

Según mi diccionario, la palabra "sancta" significa "las reliquias de los santos". Y sí se añadi "sanctorum" en latín, pienso que se quiere decir con eso que es el más sancto/sagrado lugar de todos. Véase también aquí.


----------



## Eva Maria

Whodunit said:


> Hm, me has hecha pensar.
> 
> Según mi diccionario, la palabra "sancta" significa "las reliquias de los santos". Y sí se añadi "sanctorum" en latín, pienso que se quiere decir con eso que es el más sancto/sagrado lugar de todos. Véase también aquí.


 
W,

Literalmente "sancta sanctorum" significa "lo más santo de lo santo" (de todas las cosas santas - Re sancta)/ "lo más sagrado de lo sagrado"(de todas las cosas sagradas).

Eres muy joven y ya muy culto (Me recuerdas a mí a tu edad).

¡Sigue así!

Tchüss

EM


----------



## Lello4ever

"Sancta sanctorum" means "the holiest place of all the holy places".
It indicates a very privileged place, which few people can have access to.


----------



## Breogan

Lello4ever said:


> "Sancta sanctorum" means "the holiest place of all the holy places".
> It indicates a very privileged place, which few people can have access to.



and, in addition, where somebody can't be bothered by anyone else.

Your favourite safe place where you are doing the order round there.


----------



## blacksmyth

I think it should be

SANCTUM SANCTORUM  the Holy of the Holiest, deriving from King Solomons Temple  in Hebrew KADOSH KADOSHIM

ED


----------



## pacobabel

yo diría que "sancta" en esa expresión no es femenino (me parece haber leído un post que lo hace concertar con "res"), sino neutro plural (algo así como "lo santo de las cosas santas", igual que traducimos "omnia" [n. pl.] por "todo" (="todas las cosas").
Por otra parte, yo creo que es un calco del superlativo hebreo (al estilo de "el cantar de los cantares" (= el cantar por antonomasia), o "la batalla de las batallas" (i.e., la madre de todas las batallas). ¿Alguien sabe si es una expresión extraida de la biblia? (en cuyo caso se explicaría ese hebraísmo). De ahí que, a mi entender, hay que traducir por algo así como "lo más santo de todo lo santo", para recoger ese matiz superlativo. De hecho, la expresión designa el lugar más sagrado de un templo y, en lenguaje metafórico, un lugar simbólicamente muy importante para una persona ("la biblioteca era su sancta sanctórum).

p.


----------



## dcwilliams

Para traducir "sancta sanctorum" conviene tener en cuenta las diversas traducciones al español de la Biblia. Por regla general, se utiliza la expresión "lugar santísimo". Otra opción es no traducirlo y se acabó.


----------



## Calimon

Hola a todos y todas.

Sancta Santorum o Sanctus Sanctorum es preferible no traducirlo, ya que en todo occidente --por vía de la Iglesia Católica Romana-- se ha difundido el término en latín, y al menos en español serán pocas las personas que entiendan de qué se trata si se traduce. 

Aún así, si resulta necesario traducirlo (aunque sea para dar una explicación) es mejor poner algo así como "santuario interno del templo". Como bien se ha indicado arriba, es equivalente al Kodesh Hakodashim (o Khadosh Khadoshim) hebreo, o al Garbha Griha hindú (si se me permite la referencia extracultural). Es básicamente el lugar del templo al que sólo el principal sacerdote y algunos pocos elegidos tienen derecho de entrar, pues se supone que en dicho lugar la presencia de la divinidad es más notable: sólo alguien que reúne determinadas características espirituales tiene derecho de estar allí sin profanarlo.

En el uso coloquial, la frase ha llegado a referirse también al lugar privado (oficina, casa de campo, etc.) donde una persona puede retirarse a trabajar o meditar sin ser molestada. Sin embargo, la traducción inglesa de "holy of holies" no tiene esta connotación, sino que se refiere exclusivamente a la parte del templo o iglesia.


----------



## Calimon

Más datos:

Aparentemente, en español (contexto Católico), "Sancta Sanctorum" se dice "*Santísimo*" o "*Santuario*", aun cuando se prefiere mantenerlo en latín. En algunos pocos casos (búsqueda en San Google) he logrado localizar instancias en que se traduce como "Santo de los Santos", aunque no me complace esta traducción; yo preferiría una versión más larga y explicativa: "El más santo de los santos lugares".

En esta cita "La Scala Santa es la que permite el acceso al Sancta Sanctorum, la capilla privada del papa." se evidencia que el uso de "lugar privado de retiro" se le está dando a la frase, incluso en el contexto religioso. 

De esta otra "Los sacerdotes levíticos entraban siempre en «el Santo», pero nunca al Sancta Sanctorum. Allí sólo entraba el Sumo Sacerdote una vez al año, el día del Yon Kippur, el 10 del séptimo mes Tishri, era el día por excelencia en que Dios remitía –borraba– los pecados de los sacerdotes, de los príncipes y del pueblo: _Mas en el segundo una sola vez al año entraba el Sumo Sacerdote_,_ solo y no sin sangre_,_ la cual ofrece por sí mismo y por los pecados de ignorancia del Pueblo_ (Heb 9,7)." se deduce que había dos clases de lugares sagrados reservados dentro de los templos: el Santo, y el Santísimo (_Sanctum_ y _Sanctum Sanctorum_).

En italiano es el "Santissimo" o "Santo dei Santi".

(NOTA: No he podido incluir los vínculos a las páginas de donde tomé esas citas --aun no tengo 30 aportes en el foro--, pero una rápida búsqueda en Google será suficiente para localizarlas.)


----------

